# Easy TJ Upgrade



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

Just swapped out the tie rod on my 99 TJ replaced it with one from 98 Grand Cherokee with a V8. This V8 tie rod is solid not hollow tubing like factory TJ units. Also runs a larger tie rod end at the knuckle. This is a bolt in swap with parts that can be replaced at any parts store.

The moog part #'s you will need are:

DS1312 Left hand tie rod
ES2079S Adjusting sleeve
ES3096L Tie rod end

Make sure you specify left hand hand tie rod. For some reason the parts books label a Grand Cherokees drag link as a right hand tie rod. 

This should work for all 97-04. I know it fits a 99. Good luck.


----------

